# DOS: &quot;XMS-Treiber nicht installiert&quot;



## Meinereiner (8. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe gerade ein ziemlich blödes Problem. Ich habe meine Festplatte formatiert und sie so weit fertig gemacht, dass ein neues Betriebssystem rauf könnte ("format c: /s"). Jedoch funktioniert irgend etwas nicht mit einem ominösen "hohen Speicherbereich", den ich anscheinend aber benötige. Jeder Versuch, den Rechner mit einer Bootdiskette zu starten, endet folgendermaßen:

Windows XMS-Treiber, Version 3.95
Extended Memory Specification (XMS), Version 3.0
Copyright 1988-1995 Microsoft Corp.

FEHLER: Steuerung der A20-Leitung nicht möglich!
XMS-Treiber nicht installiert.

Windows-Expansionsspeicher-Treiber, Version 4.95
Copyright 1988-1995 Microsoft Corp.

EMM386 nicht installiert. XMS-Manager nicht vorhanden.

Achtung: Der hohe Speicherbereich (HMA) ist nicht verfügbar.
Zusätzlicher Speicher im unteren Speicherbereich (unterhalb 640KB) wird belegt.

Weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit, dieses Problem zu lösen oder hat eine Alternaative dazu, ein neues OS ohne Zuhilfenahme diverser Bootdisketten zu installieren?

Thx im Voraus.


----------



## Seashore (8. November 2004)

Welches OS willst du denn eigentlich installieren?

Zu deinem Problem: Das einzige, was mir spontan dazu einfällt wäre, im BIOS nach einer Option zu forschen, die "Gate A20" oder so in der Art heißt und deren Einstellung zu ändern. Ich weiß, das klingt ziemlich vage, aber... Mit DOS-Bootdisketten zu installieren ist sowieso nicht wirklich ratsam. 

Nenn uns das gewünschte OS, und dann sehen wir weiter, nicht waaaahrrr...? *Gollum-Tonfall nachahm*


----------



## Meinereiner (8. November 2004)

Arrrrr, das war ja wieder klar. Da kämpfe ich mich 5 Stunden lang durch Horden von Inetseiten und am Ende ist es wieder so ein %&&//$%/  . Hab einfach dieses "A20 Gate" von "normal" auf "fast" gestellt und alles lief so, wie es sollte  . Thx.


----------

